# Has anyone tried the $80 NEC 2014 ebook app



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

To repeat,
Has anyone tried the iphone NEC 2014 ebook app?
Would love to have it on my device but wondering:

The nfpa video site says you can add notes, wondering if they sync.

Most important though, can you copy and paste code references?

Some ebook type apps do not allow that. How would I be able to impress everyone with my quick code knowledge :whistling2: without being able to cut and paste.

Thanks


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't have the 2014 app as of yet, but I do have the 2011 and won't leave home without it. You'll get tired of sifting through the 9,000 pages of the PDF. The search feature, alone is worth the $80 for the app. Not to mention the constant updates.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Limpy said:


> The 2011 NEC PDF has 879 pages. You don't have to sift thru any of them. With a decent PDF reader you can easily get to any page you want in a second or two. You can also search it just like you mentioned the app does.


Foxit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> I don't have the 2014 app as of yet, but I do have the 2011 and won't leave home without it. You'll get tired of sifting through the 9,000 pages of the PDF. The search feature, alone is worth the $80 for the app. Not to mention the constant updates.


I've got that app too,it's fast and easy and when you buy the app it goes to your iPhone and iPad ,you don't have to pay per device.

In just a few clicks you can find what you want.

Looking for the rules on AFCI breakers ? No problem.:thumbup:


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> I don't have the 2014 app as of yet, but I do have the 2011 and won't leave home without it. You'll get tired of sifting through the 9,000 pages of the PDF. The search feature, alone is worth the $80 for the app. Not to mention the constant updates.


I have the free .pdf of 2011 that came with the purchase of the book. The search function is ungodly slow and worthless. How long do the search functions take on the app ?


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's instantaneous, essentially it is just like google. You enter a keyword or two and you'll gets a list of 'hits', then you just go from there.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

newbi said:


> I have the free .pdf of 2011 that came with the purchase of the book. The search function is ungodly slow and worthless. How long do the search functions take on the app ?


Just like in my post above it's as fast as you click...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I've got that app too,it's fast and easy and when you buy the app it goes to your iPhone and iPad ,you don't have to pay per device.
> 
> In just a few clicks you can find what you want.
> 
> Looking for the rules on AFCI breakers ? No problem.:thumbup:



That's a cool app.:thumbsup:


----------

